# Previous Cadet Experience & Promotion in CIC



## rage (6 May 2009)

Can anyone tell me if having previous cadet experience can excelerate promotion to 2 Lt in CIC? I heard having cadet experience can knock off three months of the madatory one year wait before promotion. If anyone has knowledge of this please  provide the source of info. I am having a debate on this issue and would appreciate factual info.


----------



## gwp (6 May 2009)

rage said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me if having previous cadet experience can excelerate promotion to 2 Lt in CIC? I heard having cadet experience can knock off three months of the madatory one year wait before promotion. If anyone has knowledge of this please  provide the source of info. I am having a debate on this issue and would appreciate factual info.


The operative document is/was CFAO 49-6 that allowed for discretionary accelerated promotion.



> CFAO 49-6
> In recognition of former experience as a cadet the region
> commander *may * waive the minimum time in rank for promotion from OCdt to 2Lt if all of the following conditions are met:
> a. the officer cadet served as a cadet for a minimum of three years;
> ...



Sections of CFAO 49-6 have been removed over recent years and replaced by DAOD and it is not clear whether it has been canceled in total.  The other reference wrt to promotion within the CIC is CATO 22-02


----------

